# How long does it take to receive notice of compensation?



## Eoin M (23 Feb 2018)

How long does it take to receive notice of compensation? Received a redress letter from BOI in November stating that bank had removed in error my tracker rate and I'm due compensation. Have had zero communication since and they refuse to engage via telephone or email. Lodged complaint if only for statistical purposes. Their heartless standard apology isn't much help financially?


----------



## Threadser (24 Feb 2018)

I had to wait almost a year from being identified to finally receiving compensation. There was no communication from the bank during that time. I made a few frustrating phone calls to the helpline to no avail. I would expect that the process should be more speedy now given all the negative publicity the bank has received and the fact that there is a new CEO in place.


----------

